# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  الحب والصداقة كيف يفهمهما طفلك

## دموع الغصون

الحب والصداقة كيف يفهمهما طفلك


 
نظرات، ملامسة، ضحك، مشاركة.
تبدو تصرّفات الأطفال هذه مضحكة بالنسبة إلينا،لكنها تحمل في الواقع معانٍ كثيرة.


ماذا تمثّل الصداقة في عالم الأطفال؟
قبل عمر السنتين، لا شك في أن طفلك كسب عدداً من رفاق اللعب، سواء في الحضانة أو بين أفراد الأسرة. هكذا يتعلّم اللعب والمشاركة مع رفاقه. 

لكن خلال سنته الثالثة، يقوم الطفل باكتشاف ضخم يقلب نظرته إلى الأمور:
يكتشف نفسه!
فيدرك أنه كائن بحدّ ذاته، يختلف عن أمه وأبيه والآخرين.
فيشعر بالـ{أنا»! حين يشعر بوجوده،
ويصبح قادراً على إقامة روابط اجتماعية حقيقيّة مع أطفال آخرين.


الرفيق الأول
حتى عمر السنتين، يكون تفاعل الطفل مع رفاقه تلقائياً، لأن الأطفال في هذا العمر يلعبون مع بعضهم بالطريقة نفسها، فيتبادلون النظرات، وأحياناً يقلّدون بعضهم البعض. 
لكنهم لا يبنون علاقة حقيقية، من دون وعي منهم. بعد عمر السنتين، يفهم الطفل أنّ «الأنت» مختلف عن «الأنا» والعكس صحيح.فيسمح له اكتشاف «الأنا» بالتفاعل مع الآخر. يكون ذلك في البداية مبنيّاً على تطوّر حركته النفسية.
وسط المجموعة، يجد الأطفال الأذكياء والرشيقو الحركة ألعاباً مشتركة مع الآخرين، تماماً كما يحصل حين يتعلمون لغة معينة. خلال أيام عدة، قد يفقد أحد رفاق طفلك اهتمامه به لأنه لم يواكبه في مراحل التطور النفسي.  في الوقت نفسه، لا يفارق هذا الطفل طفلاً آخر على رغم أنه لم يكن يهتمّ به سابقاً. 
لا يعني هذا أنه لم يعد «يحبّ»، بل أنه لم يعد يتشارك عالمه الخاص مع من كان يُفترض أن يكون رفيقه. لا تلوميه على «قلة العاطفة» هذه، سواء كانت عابرة أو دائمة، فما من مكر أو سوء نية أبداً في تصرفاته.
من الطبيعي والصحي أن يتابع الطفل نموه وتحرره من الآخر.
يشدد الخبراء على أهمية قبول حياة الطفل كما هي. من الخطأ نقل رغبة الأهل ومشاعرهم الشخصية إليه.وفقاً لهذا المنطق الخاطئ، يميل الأهل غالباً إلى اختيار الرفيق الأفضل لطفلهم، 

بعد مشاهدتهما يلعبان معاً أو لأنّ صداقة تربطهم مع أهل الطفل الآخر. صحيح أن الفرصة أكبر في تكوين صداقة بين الأطفال الذين 

يتقابلون بانتظام خلال تبادل زيارات الأهل، لكن الأمر ليس إلزامياً. لا يجب إجبار الطفل على مصادقة أحدهم إذا كان لا يشاطرك الحماسة نفسها تجاه ذلك الطفل.
في المقابل، من المهمّ تكثيف المناسبات التي تعزز العلاقات مع الآخرين،
في الحضانة أو في المنتزه العام في حالة الأطفال الذين لا يختبرون حياة الجماعة. 
يحب الأطفال اللعب مع بعضهم،  ويشكّل هذا النشاط عاملاً مهماً لتعزيز وعيهم. لكن لا بد من تعزيز مراحل الاستقلالية والحميميّة تجاه الآخر.
قصّة الحب الأولى!
يجب عدم التدخّل في العلاقات التي يبنيها الطفل،أي عدم رؤية الأمور بمنظار الأهل الخاص. يميل الأهل إلى تفسير الرابط الذي يجمع الطفلين وفقاً لمعاييرهم الخاصّة، 

فيحكمون مثلاً أن طفلهم لديه «حبيبة». في معظم الحالات، لا يكون للطفل أية حبيبة إلا إذا قال له الأهل ذلك.
في هذه الحالة، ينقل الأهل أفكارهم المتوارثة لتفسير العلاقات، بينما كل ما يقوم به الطفل هو التمتّع باللعب مع طفلة من عمره.


ينصح الخبراء باحترام تجربة الطفل الأولى المتعلقة بحياته الخاصة،فقد تكون مؤثِّرة جداً. لا معنى أبداً لمفاهيم «الرفيقة»، «الصديقة»، و{الحبيبة» في عمره. إنه ببساطة اختبار جديد بالنسبة إليه.
يجب تفادي التكلم عن الموضوع أمام جدّيه وأصدقاء الأهل وعدم إزعاجه بالأمر. يكمن دور الأهل خلال علاقة «الحب» الأولى في حياة الطفل، بترك الأمور على حالها، تقبّل تصرّفات الطفل، الإصغاء إلى ما يريده أو ما يعبّر عنه حول هذا التبادل الجديد من نوعه.


طفلي يرفض اللعب مع أيّ طفل آخر. ماذا أفعل؟
وسط مجموعة من الأطفال النشيطين، ها هو طفلك منزوياً وحده، يلعب بصمت بلعبته المفضّلة. هل من داعٍ للقلق؟ 

ببساطة، هو لا يشعر بالحاجة إلى الروابط الاجتماعية بعد. لا تجبريه على شيء، فقد يفقده ذلك توازنه. كثّفي اللقاءات مع أطفال آخرين، لعدم عزله عن غيره،  حتى لو لم يلعب معهم. هكذا يراهم ويتعرّف إليهم. إنها بداية جيدة!
لا تنسي أن طفلك يبني شخصيته أيضاً عبر احتكاكه بك وبمن حولك:
ادعي أصدقائك إلى المنزل وقومي بزيارتهم معه. حين يراك في المجتمع ويلاحظ إيجابيات رفقة الآخرين، سيرغب هو أيضاً بتكوين صداقات. 

وفقاً للخبراء، يتميّز بعض الأطفال بطابعه الاجتماعي أكثر من غيره.
لا تظهر هذه النزعة الاجتماعية لدى جميع الأطفال في العمر نفسه. 
إذا كان طفلك يبدو مرتاحاً بما يفعله ومتوازناً في أفعاله ولا يطرح لك أي مشكلة في حياته اليومية، لا داعي للخوف!

----------


## محمد العزام

والله نصائح مهمة كثير ... ياريت كل الامهات يستفيدوا منها 


موضوع بغاية الاهمية لاخراج جيل متفتح وعاقل وواعي

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

معلمومات من واقع حياتنا 

يسلموووووووو كتير حلوه

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين " محمد " & " ملكة " على المرور والتعليق الجميل

----------


## shams spring

*عالم الاطفال عالم رااااااائع براءة والجمال والحيوية والنشاط
البيت يلي فيو طفل هو بيت حيوي نشيط ....اوقات بيخطر ع بالي انه الاطفال اليهم عالم خاص لغة خاصة ...اوقات بحسهم بيفهمو علينا وعارفين شو بدو حوليهم لكن بصمت
انا الاطفال بيتجسدو عندي ب ~.~ شام ~.~ حبيتهم لاجلها ...  في العدادة بيتنا هادي لانه ما في اطفال ولما بتزورنا ...بيتنا بترجعلو الحياة ....فعلا صدق الله العظيم " المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا "
يسلمو كتير على الاطلالة الممتعة لعالم الحب والصداقة عند الاطفال ... ^_^*

----------


## &روان&

صحيح كل الكلام الي انحكى  ومتواجد في واقعنا لكن بعض الاهل لا ينظر اليها كما هو تفسيرها الحقيقي

فبعضهم يهملها ولا ينظر لها بعين الاعتبار
والاخر ينتبه عليها ويتابعها 
واخرون يشكلون عليها دراسات

يسلمو دموع على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## دموع الغصون

بالتأكيد شمس فالأطفال عالم مختلف مرتبط بعالمنا ولكن بحاجة إلى ترابط من قبل الأهل 
روان بالتأكيد يجهل الكثير من الأهل كيفية معاملة أبنائهم .. بهمني كتير شوف رأيك بهالموضوع كونه بمجال تخصصك 

مشكورات صبايا على المرور والتعليقات الجميلة

----------

